# اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل



## BITAR (21 يوليو 2007)

*اول مشاركاتى فى هذا المنتدى الترفيهى*
*اقدم لكم*
*اجمل*
*ضحكه*
*لاجمل*
*طفل*​ 
*اليكم الرابط*

http://baby2020.blogspot.com/2007/03/most-butiful-lagher-baby.html


*تحياتى*​


----------



## jojo_josiph (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*

عسوووووووووووول اوى الطفل دهميرسى جدااا يابيتر على الموضوع​


----------



## BITAR (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*

*شكرا على مرورك ي**اjojo_josiph *
*وتعليقك الظريف*​


----------



## Romancy (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*

mech ma39oul  amar 14  tfel da 
 wallah  khalani  ad7ak b mout  ana  kaman


----------



## فادية (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*

عسلللللللللللللللللل 
هاين عليه امد ايدي من الشاشه واطلعو اعضو على الضحكه العسل  دي 
يا خرابي  على الحلاوة


----------



## ارووجة (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*

عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل بجننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
ميرسي ليك اخي العزيز
ربنا معاك ^_^


----------



## nana25 (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*

هو ده فعلا اللى يقولوا عليه ابو ضحكة جنان

ربنا يحميه ويفضل يضحك طول عمره

بجد يجنن انا عايزه من ده

مرسى يا بيتر على الفيديو الحكاية ده​


----------



## kamer14 (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*

جميل اوى وضحكنه اجمل :smil12:


----------



## mero 2007 (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*

*على فكرة الضحك مين غير سبب كتر ادب

ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## meraaa (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه بجد يجنن زى السكر والعس والمربى 
ولد فظيييييييييييييييييييع انت جبته منين ده يابيتر
بجد ميرسى خالص ضحكته تضحك اى حد مضايق*​


----------



## totty (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*

ههههههههههههههههه

وانا كنت نفسى اعمل زى فاديه واخده من الشاشه

فظيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع مووووووووووووووووووووت

ميرسى ليك يا بيتر​


----------



## crazy_girl (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة اوى ضحكته تضحك ضحك 
انا بحب الاطفال اللى بيضحكوا اوى





بس برضه انا بضحك احسن منه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*



Romancy قال:


> mech ma39oul amar 14 tfel da
> wallah khalani ad7ak b mout ana kaman


*شكرا ياRomancy*
*على مرورك*
*فعلا قمر14*​


----------



## BITAR (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*



فادية قال:


> عسلللللللللللللللللل
> هاين عليه امد ايدي من الشاشه واطلعو اعضو على الضحكه العسل دي
> يا خرابي على الحلاوة


*الطفل دة يحتاج*
* مش*
* بس*
* عض ده يحتاج يتاكل اكل*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور يا فاديه *​


----------



## BITAR (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*



ارووجة قال:


> عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل بجننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
> ميرسي ليك اخي العزيز
> ربنا معاك ^_^


*صدقينى ياارووجه*
* ده فعلا عسل وكمان عسل نحل*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على مرورك*
*وربنا يباركنا كلنا*​


----------



## BITAR (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*



nana25 قال:


> هو ده فعلا اللى يقولوا عليه ابو ضحكة جنان​
> 
> 
> ربنا يحميه ويفضل يضحك طول عمره​
> ...


*ربنا يخليكى*
*بلاش تتجننى*
*كفايه علينا*
*كريزى واحده فى المنتدى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على مرورك ياnana25 *
*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*



kamer14 قال:


> جميل اوى وضحكنه اجمل :smil12:


*شكرا يا kamer14*
*انت الاجمل*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*



mero 2007 قال:


> *على فكرة الضحك مين غير سبب كتر ادب​*
> 
> 
> *ههههههههههههه*​


*لا ومش اى ضحكه *
*انا حاسس ان كل جسمه كان بيضحك*
*شكرا على مرورك يا mero2007*​*تحياتى*​​


----------



## BITAR (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*



meraaa قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه بجد يجنن زى السكر والعس والمربى *
> 
> *ولد فظيييييييييييييييييييع انت جبته منين ده يابيتر*
> 
> *بجد ميرسى خالص ضحكته تضحك اى حد مضايق*​


*شكرا على هذا الكوكتيل الحلو ده *
*يا meraaa*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*



totty قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> وانا كنت نفسى اعمل زى فاديه واخده من الشاشه​
> فظيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع مووووووووووووووووووووت​
> ...


*شكرا يا totty*
*على مرورك*
*وفعلا هو يستاهل*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*



crazy_girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جميلة اوى ضحكته تضحك ضحك
> انا بحب الاطفال اللى بيضحكوا اوى
> بس برضه انا بضحك احسن منه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*واضح ان*
* فريد الاطرش*
* غنى ليكى الاغنيه الشهيره *
*ابو ضحكه جنان *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بلاش نعمل مقارنه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## crazy_girl (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشي يابيتر مردودالك برضه


----------



## BITAR (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*



crazy_girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماشي يابيتر مردودالك برضه


*العيب فينا ان احنا*
* دايما*
* بنزعل*
* من*
* الحق *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جاسى (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*

*اداااااااااااااااااااا
ايه الواد ده ده كفايه باباه ومامته يصحوه على ضحكته ينسوا الدنيا ومافيها
مش احنا العيال عندنا زنانين ومؤرفين ومش فالحين غير يعيطوا طول النهار
والليل برضوا
هههههههههههههههههههه
حرام عليك بيتر طب انا عايزاه الواد ده دلوقتى اعمل انا ايه
ميرسى ليك ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## BITAR (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*



جاسى قال:


> *اداااااااااااااااااااا​*
> *ايه الواد ده ده كفايه باباه ومامته يصحوه على ضحكته ينسوا الدنيا ومافيها*
> *مش احنا العيال عندنا زنانين ومؤرفين ومش فالحين غير يعيطوا طول النهار*
> *والليل برضوا*
> ...


*شكرا على المرور ياجاسى*
*واالعيال عندنا مش*
* زنانيين *
*بس*
* دول*
* مبيفصلوش*
* خالص*
*واء واء واء واء*
*ههههههههههه*​* تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*

up


----------



## BITAR (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*

ده
 رد
 على
 اجمل 
ابتسامه
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## romyo (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
مش ممكن الشقاوة دى
عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل​


----------



## BITAR (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*



romyo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مش ممكن الشقاوة دى
> 
> عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل​


*تقريبا اجمل شقاوة فلى الدنيا*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور يا romyo*​


----------



## ماريان مرمر (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*

ههههههههههههههههه حلوة اوى انا ضحكتي احلي
marmr_marmr_4ever


----------



## BITAR (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*



ماريان مرمر قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه حلوة اوى انا ضحكتي احلي
> marmr_marmr_4ever


*انا معنديش تعليق*
*لاكن عندى مثل بيقول*
*الضحك فى عين امه غزال*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## بنت ماما العدرا (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*

بجد ضحكة الاطفال تجنن ميرسى خالص خالص ليك يا بيتر على الموضوع الهايل ده 
ربنا يعوض تعبك .


++ ميرا بنت ماما العدرا ++


----------



## BITAR (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*



بنت ماما العدرا قال:


> بجد ضحكة الاطفال تجنن ميرسى خالص خالص ليك يا بيتر على الموضوع الهايل ده
> ربنا يعوض تعبك .
> 
> 
> ++ ميرا بنت ماما العدرا ++


*شكرا على المرور يا ميرا بنت ماما العدرا*​


----------



## BITAR (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*

*شكلك يا تويتى لم تشاهدى هذة المشاركه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## نانسى سمير (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*

جمييييييييل اوى يا بيتر 
بجد ميرسى على الفيديو الحكايه ده هيا دى الاطفال 
ربنا يخليه ويفضل يضحك ديما


----------



## BITAR (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*



نانسى سمير قال:


> جمييييييييل اوى يا بيتر
> بجد ميرسى على الفيديو الحكايه ده هيا دى الاطفال
> ربنا يخليه ويفضل يضحك ديما


*انت الاجمل يا نانسى*
*شكرا على المشاركه*
*وفينك من زماااااااااااااان*​


----------



## assyrian girl (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*

*he so cute​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*

عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل​


----------



## wawa_smsm (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*

:t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:

أنا فطسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسست من الضحك .. ضحكته تجنن

كل مفتكرها أقعد أضحك .. الناس هتشوفنى هتفتكرنى مجنون

ميرسي يابيتر
​


----------



## gift (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*

:yahoo:


----------



## BITAR (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*



assyrian girl قال:


> *he so cute​*


*شكرا على مرورك*​


----------



## BITAR (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل​


*نحل ولا اسود*
*هههههههه*
*شكرا يا فراشه*
​


----------



## BITAR (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*



wawa_smsm قال:


> :t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:​
> 
> أنا فطسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسست من الضحك .. ضحكته تجنن​
> كل مفتكرها أقعد أضحك .. الناس هتشوفنى هتفتكرنى مجنون​
> ميرسي يابيتر​


*لا *
*لا *
*يكفيك شر الجنان*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اجمل ضحكه لاجمل طفل*



gift قال:


> :yahoo:


*شكرا على المشاركه*​


----------



## BITAR (17 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## SALVATION (17 يناير 2009)

_هوه الولاا كله على بعضة سكر
مشكور بيتر​_


----------



## BITAR (18 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _هوه الولاا كله على بعضة سكر​_
> 
> _مشكور بيتر_​


* ومش اى سكر يا تونى.تون*​


----------



## tena_tntn (10 فبراير 2009)

حلو اوى 
ميرسي


----------



## BITAR (10 فبراير 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> حلو اوى
> ميرسي


*شكرا  tena_tntn*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (11 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
امور خالص
ميرسى يا bitar​*


----------



## BITAR (11 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *امور خالص*
> 
> *ميرسى يا bitar*​


* شكرا بريسكلا*​


----------

